# Centerpin help



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

My right handed friend wants to set up his new centerpin reel for a right handed retrieve. It is the okuma Sheffield drII Just to clarify he wants the reel handle to be on the right side. Even though I've told him he's backwards. Haha. 

From talking to him it sounds like he cant get the clicker and drag to work in the correct direction. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks Guys. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

he figured it out and is out of panic mode. Although I think he is still going to have difficulties with the handle on the wrong side with casting. But we shall see.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Your right handed friend sounds like he likes to fish "left handed style." That's what I call a closet lefty. Just kidding.....I've got a couple friends in the same boat.......Right handed but like right retrieve.....I give them crap about it too. 

Usually if you're right handed, you hold the rod with your right, and retrieve with your left. But do whatever is comfortable for you. 

Sounds like you got everything resolved, so I'll stop with this "thirsty dog" induced nonsense. 

Good fishing too you and your left handed bra!


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i bet this guy is a bass fisherman.... "those guys" like to cast their bait casters with there right hand then switch and retrieve with their right hand... makes no sense to me. when i'm bass fishing with my bait casters they're all left handed retrieve, i cast and crank, now switching involved, makes much more sense.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

This might be off topic a tad but what would be a good starting center pin reel and rod I would love to start pinning


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

MuskieManOhio said:


> This might be off topic a tad but what would be a good starting center pin reel and rod I would love to start pinning


No response?

Get an Okuma Aventa and a Shimano Clarus. You may be able to find the set up for $200. That's the cheapest set up you can buy. Maybe on Ebay there are some cheaper reels for sale?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

MuskieManOhio said:


> This might be off topic a tad but what would be a good starting center pin reel and rod I would love to start pinning


Call Craig at Erie Outfitters he can get you set up he did well for me a few years back did not break the bank


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok cool I appreciate it guys!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

MuskieManOhio said:


> This might be off topic a tad but what would be a good starting center pin reel and rod I would love to start pinning


You're right it is off topic


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I went with the okuma Sheffield and Shimano clarus no complaints here but my first and nothing to really compare with. Shimano rod tough to beat for 100 bucks lifetime warranty for what it's worth. I also have a spinning rod from the clarus line that I love. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

ShutUpNFish said:


> You're right it is off topic


Oh ok


----------

